# Multiple Vehicle Policy?



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Do any of the forum sponsors do a multi-car policy?

I've got an Admiral policy which is limited to five cars.
The prices are (IMO) pretty decent.

But the maximum number of cars is five, so when I want to add more I must start an additional multi-car policy which results in ridiculous prices as they don't seem to carry any bonus over.

The end result is, that on a 2001 Skoda Fabia (unmodified) they want £500.
Which is noticably more than want on my Multi-car policy for my 2012 Skoda Yeti.

I have nine cars to insure and in the last five years have had two non-fault claims.

Two and a half years ago a van ran into the back of me on the M25 as traffic slowed. (video proof)
One year ago a left hand drive lorry tried to push me out of the middle lane of the M25. (video proof)

Many thanks.

My renewals are in three weeks.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi CT17, 

We offer multi-car policies. 

If you could PM me a contact number I could pass your info on to our sales department and get them to give you a call. 

Many thanks, 

Matt


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Give PaceWard a shout as well for multi-car. Speak to Jonathan if you can. Sign up to the MLR beforehand and quote your username.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi CT,

This thread reminded me of your vids, could you post up the spec of the dash cam you use again please?

Thanks,
D.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DonnyMac said:


> Hi CT,
> 
> This thread reminded me of your vids, could you post up the spec of the dash cam you use again please?
> 
> ...


Blackvue. The cheaper ones that do the same job but without wifi.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

9 cars..... quite the collection. 

Im on the Admiral one and it works rather well, good price too. Interested to see what you think of the one on offe as a possible alternative.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Google some fleet specialists. 

Depends if youre doing it personally or through a Company but I have cars and vans on one policy.....not the GTR though.

Fleet is the way to go, then you dictate terms to keep the price down, named drivers, no drivers below 30yo etc.

I use FLINT but its through the Company


----------

